# Latest I can decide on PCD?



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Do I need to specify PCD to the CA at time of ordering or can I decide at a later time? And when is the latest I need to decide by? 

BTW, I'm ordering an X5 so it will be made right next to the PC.

Thanks!


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes - you really should specify when you order the car. However, there may be a window of opportunity to get that in afterwards. It really does depend on how much time there is between your order date and the deadline needed by the PCD folks to schedule your visit. Since you are getting an X5, your wait time will probably be less than orders coming from across the pond. Your best bet is to merely ask your CA. Don't delay! 

Doug


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, I plan on asking my CA tomorrow.

Since the PCD date is unknown for a period of time, can a PCD be cancelled if the date doesn't work out?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

If you are thinking about it, definetely ask (even if you are unsure) when you place your order. The dates are scheduled on a first come first serve basis based on when the reservation was submitted by your CA. The earlier that is submitted, the more likely we will have dates available. The vehicles built at the plant locally are even more sensitive to this as the turn around is so quick.

If you get a date offer and can't find a date that works or decide not to take delivery here, your CA can cancel the Performance Center Delivery. This can be done without penalty as long as the cancellation is submited before the vehicle ships to us. If the vehicle is already here and gets canceled, someone would have to pay to ship it to the dealer or come pick up the vehicle.

Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

no msg


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you Jonathan! :thumbup: I've asked my CA to put in the request but he is unsure about the process since he has not done one. He is going to consult others in the office.

Is there a contact at PC or BMW that he should call if he can't get clear answers in his office for the process? Thanks.

**********

Please help with the best person for the CA to contact!! 

Just talked to my CA. No one in the dealership has ever done a PCD and they have no clue to the point where they are kind of discouraging me to do it  

I think their lack of experience is due to their customer demographic and the fact that few people from California want to do the long drive home. I obviously knew more about it than the dealership by studying this forum so I promised to help "educate" them. 

I know, go elsewhere right? But I've already made the deal with them and it's a good one and I don't want to waste more time and fall further back in the reservation line. Help! :bawling:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Send your CA the attached screen shot.

It shows them how to find our section on CenterNet. They can read the bulletin to answer any questions they have and fill out the Delivery Reservation Form that is directly linked below it. There is also an FAQ section for the CA's that will help them with any questions not directly answered in our bulletin.

If the "Menu" tab works on their CenterNet homepage, they can click on that and find a selection for Performance Center Delivery which will then give them access to all the links shown on the attached document for our section.

That should get them everything they need to take care of you and any future customer that inquires about PCD :thumbup:


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you Jonathan for your quick reply and help! I'll get my CA on this right away.


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

This thread not only served to help the OP, it made me feel relieved that my CA (Deb) and my dealership really know what they are doing. My PCD is scheduled for April 29th. Can't wait! Way to go, BMW Cleveland! :thumbup:

Doug


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

iwanna330cic said:


> This thread not only served to help the OP, it made me feel relieved that my CA (Deb) and my dealership really know what they are doing. My PCD is scheduled for April 29th. Can't wait! Way to go, BMW Cleveland! :thumbup:
> 
> Doug


Congrats :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you on April 29th!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

ahimanic said:


> Thank you Jonathan for your quick reply and help! I'll get my CA on this right away.


Glad to help :thumbup: Let me know if you need anything else.


----------

